# SPS!



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

So I bought an sps and received it today! Pictures don't do it justice. It's a great slingshot, it has a great feel to it, and great weight. Jim was a joy to work with! Thanks again Jim!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks real fine shooter my friend..enjoy..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats! I hear it is a wonderful shooting platform, ENJOY!

Be well, 
SF


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love my #82...


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice!
How long did it take for you to receive it?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I love it! I paid and received it two days later!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooter T! I know how hard you worked for this slingshot and I'm proud of you for sticking with it. You deserve it. Keep shooting bud!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy shooting it


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very smooth T that's a real workhorse you got there! Was there a waiting list?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I love it! It makes the school day fly by since I look forward to shooting it! I got it 2 days after I paid, the only wait was me working to get the money


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah&#8230;&#8230;the SPS!! LBH2


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like the SPS, unfortunately only by seen, enjoy it happy shooting !!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

That looks like a good'n. Congrats on your new slingshot!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got one today, too! SPS #150, textured black G10 with orange "Racing Stripe" spacers:









I told Jim it reminded me of this:









The textured G10 is spectacular, the slingshot feels like it's milled from a billet of tungsten and it looks intimidating enough that it could probably knock cans over just by being in their presence h34r:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really a beauty Mj, have a good shooting time !


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice one mj! I really like both the blue and orange spacers a lot! And the texture of the g10 is great!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

What a beautiful work of art, congratulations mate!

Take care and have a good time!

Luke


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

They are sweet looking slingshots for sure! I want to buy an SPS exactly like MJ's with the black G10 and orange G10 spacers. Hopefully I can get one near the end of June. Spoke with Jim in March and he said that he would do his best to make sure I have an opportunity to get one, so I will just hope it can happen.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

You won't regret getting one!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice! Yep, putting one of those on my list.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah Jim's slingshots are killer

Rick


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

looks great, would like to get one one day myself 

-Epic


----------

